# subcutaneous injections of testosterone



## serratus (Apr 9, 2017)

Subcutaneous Testosterone injections​The new craze is to inject testosterone sub-cutaneously. According to 3 articles I read (not bro-science), sub-cutaneous injections would give something like 20% more free test and less estrogen. I did it in my thighs, it worked 3 times (sometimes with a bump for a day), but I got very sore for the 4th injection (and I'm still sore). Now I'm injecting again deep in the glutes. Am I too pussy ? Should I try again ?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 9, 2017)

What size needle u using?  Some esters will form bumps with a sub injection.  Thighs are not the only body part u can use....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 9, 2017)

Just inject in the muscle. If you inject subq, you cant do near as much and you have more risk of pip. It is not worth it IMO.


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2017)

Seems TRT guys like it. I think it's just a volume thing. A friend of mine does it; 0.5 ml 2x/week. As for me, put it IM once a week and be done with it.


----------



## bvs (Apr 10, 2017)

I backload 1ml slin pins and put it in smaller muscle groups like biceps or triceps or calves.  Im pretty lean so it is still probably an intramuscular injection but a small slin pin makes it much much easier to pin everyday


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2017)

bvs said:


> I backload 1ml slin pins and put it in smaller muscle groups like biceps or triceps or calves.  Im pretty lean so it is still probably an intramuscular injection but a small slin pin makes it much much easier to pin everyday



Why do you backload it what size are your slin pins ?


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 10, 2017)

Subcutaneous oil injections absorb at a slower rate than Intra. Most people only do water based compounds in sub Q. That might be why it's lower e2.

I personally would not shoot gear subQ Unless ur out of pinning spots or just straight scared of the tren cough and want to use the compound still...

Plus the knot that it leaves... Man, I injected into subq in glute once by not putting the needle in straight cause it was hard to twist and bend and that hurt for over a week ..


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 10, 2017)

Imagine is cobra pinned subq. He'd have golf ball bumps everywhere :32 (18):


----------



## IHI (Apr 10, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Imagine is cobra pinned subq. He'd have golf ball bumps everywhere :32 (18):



look like a military soap in a sock victim lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2017)

These 27g 1/2 inch slin pins front load the test c no problem 

If I need to inject the parts of the quad with more fat I just push the syringe harder against the skin.

Thought I was pretty up to date on what is going on in the world of testosterone.

Is that really the new craze or just something someone read somewhere and is now saying it is a "new craze" ?

Because it seems highly illogical & ridiculous.


----------



## serratus (Apr 10, 2017)

For injection, I used BD Microlance 3   26G x 3/8 " (0.45 mm x 10 mm) colour brown. But I know colour black is better for viscous liquids


----------



## serratus (Apr 10, 2017)

Zeigler, you didn't read my thread, I gave the reasons. They're not ridiculous ! Amongst my Sources there is an article on T Nation for over forty people. You can find it easily. 
It's a new craze in the States, but in France, my country, nobody is doing it, but we are very backward ! For instance, most people are still training with very heavy weights with bad form.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 10, 2017)

Do they grow nasty thick beards in France?


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 11, 2017)

serratus said:


> Zeigler, you didn't read my thread, I gave the reasons. They're not ridiculous ! Amongst my Sources there is an article on T Nation for over forty people. You can find it easily.
> It's a new craze in the States, but in France, my country, nobody is doing it, but we are very backward ! For instance, most people are still training with very heavy weights with bad form.



So they are doing Crossfit in France now?  

I will wait for a science based article (perhaps that is what is posted on T Nation) before I even consider doing this.  Sure, getting the sub-q bump looks cool (i enjoy watching it form), but when I'm injecting 2-3 ml there is no way in hell I'd do that sub-q.  I'd look like even more of a freak, and it would hurt like hell I would think.  What's wrong with IM?  So you need to ensure your E2 is kept in check...big whoop.  Better than looking like a freak with lumps all over your quads/ass/shoulders/pecs/bi's/tri's/etc...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2017)

tunafisherman said:


> So they are doing Crossfit in France now?
> 
> I will wait for a science based article (perhaps that is what is posted on T Nation) before I even consider doing this.  Sure, getting the sub-q bump looks cool (i enjoy watching it form), but when I'm injecting 2-3 ml there is no way in hell I'd do that sub-q.  I'd look like even more of a freak, and it would hurt like hell I would think.  What's wrong with IM?  So you need to ensure your E2 is kept in check...big whoop.  Better than looking like a freak with lumps all over your quads/ass/shoulders/pecs/bi's/tri's/etc...



You are confused. They don't lift heavy weights with bad form in crossfit. They lift all weights with bad form.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 11, 2017)

There is plenty of data, over quite a few years now, showing subq to be a valid alternative for TRT folks with this being the latest:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28379417

The problem, for me, is the carrier oil. Plenty of TRT patients have reported lumps appearing over time (sometimes months, sometimes sooner/later), which raises a lot of questions about its validity as a long term protocol. 

As for whether its better/wose than IM, its the same over the long term. Short term differences in absorption rate mean nothing once steady state normality has been achieved.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 12, 2017)

I guess that with lower dosages it might be ok. That study talked about using 50mg(.25ml). I did see it mention some dosages as high 150mg(.75ml). Personally though, I just dont see how it would be a better option than just using IM. The chances of lumps and PIP are much lower IM than subQ. Like MrRippedZilla stated once its in your system and stable, there isnt really a difference in terms of test levels, only in chances of lumps and PIP.


----------

